# What fork for 2006 Le Champion sl



## Smoothmove (Jan 25, 2009)

Just picked up a 2006 Le champion SL frame and I will be building it up with an Ultegra kit.
I'll need a new fork because my 2001 Fuji Roubaix pro has a 1" head tube.
What will match this frame so I don't risk losing any handling characteristics?

Thanks.....can't wait to get it rolling!!!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

just get an FC-440, thats the fork that usually comes with the moto SL.


----------



## Smoothmove (Jan 25, 2009)

Is that a 44mm rake?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

45mm

thats close enough


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

My 2 cents: purchase a reynolds ouzo pro 45mm on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Reynolds-OUZO-P...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## CNCCYCLE (Dec 17, 2008)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> just get an FC-440, thats the fork that usually comes with the moto SL.



Is that a nice fork, I just bought the 2007 le champion sl frame, and thats what it comes with too, anybody have a review on it. Im coming from an easton ec70 areo. any comparisions


----------

